# Aux in causing high-pitch noise through speakers



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My friend bought a Pioneer 7800BT (think that's it). He had a shop do the install. Nothing more than a simple h/u install on factory speakers in his 2001 GMC Sierra. 

He had them connect his Sirius portable module (that's never had a problem) to the Pioneer's aux in on the back of the deck. 

No matter what the volume on the Sirius unit, as you increase the h/u's volume there's a very audible high-pitched whine. It happens when the car's engine is both on & off. It's not alt whine at all. It only does it when playing something through the aux input. 

Any ideas what could be causing this?
He took it back to the shop that installed it and they told him "it happens" and that he can't do anything about it. I call BS... sounds like an excuse to me, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe try grounding it at the battery? I've never used my aux input. I'll test it out tonight and see if I get any noise.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen a lot of situations where the 3.5" jack has different size leads. Those ones where it is too short will always cause noise. Is he going through the IP Bus?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I've seen a lot of situations where the 3.5" jack has different size leads. Those ones where it is too short will always cause noise. Is he going through the IP Bus?


Apparently it has a rear Aux input, so I'm sure he's going through that.

You could be on to something about the lead not being long enough.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

This will cure the problem: 
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-VderZokGt0Y/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=181150&I=127SNI135&search=PAC


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Band-aid though.

I'd like to know the true cause of this. 

Though, I did say that we can swing by BB tomorrow in between class and pick one of those up if he doesn't want to bother with figuring it out. Most likely he won't. I was just hoping to figure it out and maybe save him some $. Oh well. Not my ride, so I guess there's no reason to be anal about it. :blush:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> This will cure the problem:
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-VderZokGt0Y/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=181150&I=127SNI135&search=PAC



to help reduce noise caused by a ground loop


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ Band-aid though.
> 
> I'd like to know the true cause of this.
> 
> Though, I did say that we can swing by BB tomorrow in between class and pick one of those up if he doesn't want to bother with figuring it out. Most likely he won't. I was just hoping to figure it out and maybe save him some $. Oh well. Not my ride, so I guess there's no reason to be anal about it. :blush:



The problem is a ground loop. This item costs $18, so the amount of time spent trying to "figure" out the cause will bear no reasonable relation to the cost of curing it. I had the same noise with My XM radio going into the Aux of my Clarion DRZ9255. This got rid of it. Just by the thing and call it a day.


----------



## Jonathanh35 (Jan 12, 2008)

Is the satellite radio hardwired for power? If so, you need to refrence ground on the sirius power supply. A poor ground would cause a ground loop which would easily become audible in a 3.5mm Aux Jack.


----------

